# royal mail/tnt/good suppliers



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I ordered 25 frozen rats and 3 boxes of large crix last week.
and tnt 'lost' my crickets.

but the supplier I use (Livefoods Direct) said they'd replace them for free, I was expecting them tuesday.

I wasn't in when the post came but there was no card to say that they'd tried to deliver them so i assumed they'd be here today.
But they didn't.

5minutes ago I was out in the shed to get something and what should I come across but my 3 boxes of crickets. so they must have came in the post yesterday, but the postie never bothered to put a card through the door saying where they were.

And of course, there was a frost last night
So every single one of my crickets is *DEAD.
*Am raging!

Fortunately, the supplier I use is sending me more replacements for free again. Which is really good of them.

Yay for Livefoods Direct!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i must admit livefoods directs really good that way


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

How embarrassing. My crickets have er...defrosted and er....they have came back to life :|

I have called Livefoods Direct but the replacements have already been sent. Oh no! If they can't recall them I'll just have to sell them :\


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

Got tired of payin £2.50 for like 5 Locusts and £2.50 for a handful of Brown Crickets at the shop down the road, so just ordered a tub of 500 Brown Crickets from Live Foods Direct for like £6! Sweet!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup they are great! 
I order 3 boxes of large black crix at a time and thats £6 odds. And they crickets are proper huge and loads in a box, very very rarely come with even 1 dead out of the lot and they always deliver very quick...and free delivery!!
:flrt:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

yep I get mine from there most of the time too 

Beware that "tub" of 500 brown crickets - they're probably going to be in a bag - mine always are - so get ready with a *deep* bucket to tip em into, then shake em off the newspaper and shift them (use a cup and cover with your hand - into smaller cricket keeper type boxes if oyu've got any - I also leave about half in the bucket, it's too high for them to jump out. Leave em a piece of eggbox to hide under.

Sorry if you already know this!!!


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

what website is this?
might have to give it a try


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Live Foods Direct UK


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i always order from there too, there awesome! nothings ever dead, comes next day and really cheap!! but o order 1000 standard crix bbut they come on newspaper and it takes me for ever to get them all out! but other than that there great! i recommend them to anyone


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

not good if u dont like the bloody things lol, my last order i ended up with em escaping all over the hall lmao, i much prefer locust but hey ho they are expensive


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

ive ordered form there alot, recently tried the locusts, and it says around 12-14 in a tub i think. i counted at least 20


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

aww they never managed to recall them and I got them this morning.

I feel so guilty!!

for sale in classifieds


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just wondering what do they come in when they arrive by post???


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Cardboard box, with the 3 plastic tubs inside.
You want them?!


----------



## andyshaw2008 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you mean do i want the plastic tubs then yes please.

If any one has any spare plastic tubs may i have them please?


----------

